# Difficult situation, please help QQ



## mockingbird6 (May 9, 2013)

Im facing a difficult situation in my life and im not sure if theres any point in trying
I dropped out of high school because of my anxiety and hundred other issues. I changed my HS 3 times, and was absent on 70-80% of my classes, took in total 1 year (2 semesters) of home schooling too but it didnt work in a long run
I turned 20 not long ago, i want to continue education by going to college and eventually university. But i dont have the high school diploma.
Plus i feel really old and its off putting 
Ever since i was 14 (yeah) i wanted to move to East Asia to study. Im really interested in its history and culture, i also know Japanese (though i would say its N4-N3 at best) and some mandarin (except im not really interested in china)

I wasted last 2 years, i've not done anything productive at all. 
The problem is i actually want to, and always wanted to, continue my education and im not sure what i can do right now without that stupid diploma. 
Im in EU, we dont have a GED and the only thing i can think of that could be its equivalent would probably not be useful outside of my country
I have the knowledge and alot of free time but dont have the papers i need. And im stuck

To be honest the only reason im posting it here, is because i do have anxiety, and i feel like if i cant do it, get out to study abroad, i might as well just blow my head off. Its that bad. 
Im not getting much support from anyone, i only recently started doing my research and asking for advices, and thought it would be a good place to try

How bad is my situation?


----------



## mockingbird6 (May 9, 2013)

Not sure how to edit my OP, it was written in one go so it;s kinda chaotic. 
Im european BTW, born in 93. If you could at least direct me to some sites where i can ask about this kinda stuff i would be thankful


----------

